# Privates Plates!!!



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Posted in here so I don't get told off again! And sparked off by the thread in the main forum......

A certain superbike comentator has PEN 1S on his merc.....

...and my other rude spot (on a white 3 series a few years ago) was M1 NGE....

H


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guess you are a nipper !

I remember way back when PEN 15 was on a 3.0 litre Broadspeed Capri, 
also somewhere have a photo of me leaning on a primrose yellow E type Jag owned by Fiona Richmond in the early 70's (She was a Penthouse babe then) It had FU 2 

and of course there is always L8 ORGY


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

I hear Ken Livingston has

*4NN0Y1NG FUCKI4G TW4T* on his car


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Max & Paddy had BOL 10X on their camper van on Friday nights show!

:lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

senwar said:


> Max & Paddy had BOL 10X on their camper van on Friday nights show!
> 
> :lol:


I must've missed that - too busy crying with laughter :lol: :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Guess you are a nipper !
> 
> I remember way back when PEN 15 was on a 3.0 litre Broadspeed Capri,
> also somewhere have a photo of me leaning on a primrose yellow E type Jag owned by Fiona Richmond in the early 70's (She was a Penthouse babe then) It had FU 2
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Beat me (and Jampo) to it!

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Whilst we're on the subject of naughty numberplates, how do any of these catch you fellas?

PI5 YOF - almost as good a certain Porsche i see round my area which has PI5 0OF.

OR

S555 EXX

Both are high on my agenda to buy for when i get bored with people making comments on my late orgy.

What do you think? :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Bollox.

I forgot to write that i also saw Y004 COF (say it out loud if you don't get - Y00 4 COF) for sale a few months ago - 

A bit rude for my liking!


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

My next door neighbour has a Bentley Continental GT in green with the registration 5NOT. :roll: He took me for a spin and I must say fantastic car with awesome accelleration but his choice of colour is somewhat questionable.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now the Germans join in !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not rude at all, just crap.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

AvusLee said:


> I hear Ken Livingston has
> 
> *4NN0Y1NG FUCKI4G TW4T* on his car


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

CÃ¼nt can't drive though. Which is why he makes things miserable for those of us who have to.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And the Yanks can have anything , almost...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Apparently though, SEX is too rude....

...funny given that I could put the word sex in the main forum, but not the 2 ones in the first post.....

H


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Here's another theoretical one:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Like that one! :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I am glad that somebody else saw the reg on Max & Paddys camper.
I told hubby , dont think he believed me, I say this because some friends of ours actually have BOL 10X on the Jag.
Glad i'm not going senile.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

TTotal said:


> I remember way back when PEN 15 was on a 3.0 litre Broadspeed Capri


I stand corrected.....that's the one that a certain motorsport chap has....

I've seen it plenty, just not really paid enough attention - thought it was a plate for a knob :roll:

H


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I remember seeing L4 YME on a Boxster around Hyde Park Corner a couple of years ago - Girl driving had a distinct glamour model look about her  :twisted:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jdn said:


> Here's another theoretical one:


Nice one, wish i could my hands on that one


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another theoretical one:
> ...


Or your mouth, surely...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

:lol: Am i that transparent?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I regularly used to cycle past a TVR with G 5POT on it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think L8 ORGY's one is by far the best on the forum  .

Now then where's his girlfriend when you want to ask a girlie question?! :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

My mate has 4 KU on his car

Say it fast 'Fuck You' hehe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jam said:


> My mate has 4 KU on his car
> 
> Say it fast 'Fuck You' hehe


That's a rather charming plate to read whilst driving behind his rear!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jam said:


> My mate has 4 KU on his car
> 
> Say it fast 'Fuck You' hehe


Very good :lol:

What do you think Y00 4 COF reads then :arrow: You Fuck Off.

Slightly ruder!!!

Thanks Abi for the compliment - now which girlfriend did you want to speak to   :wink:


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

...we have someone local with a no. plate .....M1 POO :roll: .....they actually own a nursery called Poo corner!!!!

....also saw a guy in an MR2 with number plate............B16 NOB :lol:

....and knew a guy who had a ferrari with B16 ONE and his girlfriend had B16 UNS :lol: :lol: .......it takes all sorts

.....I even saw some a trainer with P3CS X on his plate :wink: 8) :!: ...wot a poser!!! :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: I'm happy with mine,PAS 55 it's my initials and my lucky numbers 5.Oh and I was born at number 55. :wink:


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Often see:

S3 FKU

&

K9 KUM

both on S3s. I find the second one somewhat offensive!


----------

